# [RISOLTO] Problema con K3B

## lsegalla

Salve, devo masterizzare un CD urgente importante e mi esce sto errore in K3B, è la prima volta che mi propone sta cosa quindi deve essere tutto frutto di un aggiornamento che ho fatto chissà quando (non masterizzo da un bel po').

Forse ho vagamente capito a cosa si riferisce pero' non so dove andare a risolvere cosa, mi date un aiuto per cortesia che ho bisogno di spedire urgentemente sti dati ?

Ecco l'errore che trovo all'avvio di K3B

 *Quote:*   

> L'insieme di caratteri locale è ANSI_X3.4-1968
> 
> L'insieme di caratteri locali del tuo sistema (per esempio quello usato per codificare i nomi di file) è impostato ad ANSI_X3.4-1968. È improbabile che ciò sia intenzionale. Molto probabilmente l'insieme dei caratteri locali non è impostato affatto. Un'impostazione non valida porterà problemi quando si creano progetti dati.
> 
> Soluzione: Per impostare nella maniera corretta l'insieme di caratteri locali assicurati che le variabili d'ambiente LC_* siano impostate. Normalmente gli strumenti che regolano le impostazioni della distribuzione già provvedono a farlo.

 Last edited by lsegalla on Mon Apr 20, 2009 2:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

controlla di aver seguito la guida alla localizzazione in modo da avere utf-8, e che il filesystem dove risiedono i dati sia anch'esso in utf-8

----------

## lsegalla

 *Peach wrote:*   

> controlla di aver seguito la guida alla localizzazione in modo da avere utf-8, e che il filesystem dove risiedono i dati sia anch'esso in utf-8

 

Ti riferisci a questa?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/guide-localization.xml?style=printable

Io in /etc/env.d non trovo il file /etc/env.d/02locale, infatti:

```

gentoo-linux env.d # ls

00basic                  08nspr       20ant                  30sane          45qt3    50ncurses   60ladspa  90opera            99kde-env    gcc

03opengl                 08nss        20java-config          37fontconfig    50gconf  50qtdir3    70klibc   98ca-certificates  99libstdc++

05binutils               10ICAClient  20udev                 44qt4           50gtk2   50slib      70less    98texlive          99splash

05gcc-i686-pc-linux-gnu  10stuffit    30java-finalclasspath  45kdepaths-3.5  50guile  50xerces-c  90games   99gentoolkit-env   binutils
```

Non ho capito se questo file devo crearlo... non c'è scritto, oppure non l'ho letto (mi va bene usarlo per tutto il sistema, ho letto la guida)

-- EDIT ---

Aggiungo anche

```
luca@gentoo-linux ~ $ locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=

```

Quindi credo proprio che manchi tutto, ora sto spippolando sui files, non so ancora se sto facendo giusto ma spero di si...      :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

devi crearlo

----------

## lsegalla

Ho creato il file /etc/env.d/02locale con il seguente codice all'interno

```
LANG="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_COLLATE="C"

```

quindi sono uscito in console e ho fatto 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile 

```

Detto questo ho riavviato e dopo il riavvio il problema in K3B persiste, inoltre se eseguo LOCALE vedo:

```
luca@gentoo-linux ~ $ locale

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=it_IT.utf8@euro

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_TIME="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_NAME="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_ALL=

```

----------

## djinnZ

ti sei scordato di editare /etc/locale.gen e lanciare localedef mi sa

----------

## lsegalla

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ti sei scordato di editare /etc/locale.gen e lanciare localedef mi sa

 

Ora ho continuato editando (e creando) il file /etc/locale.gen all'interno del quale ho messo:

```
en_GB ISO-8859-1

en_GB.UTF-8 UTF-8

it_IT/ISO-8859-1

it_IT@euro/ISO-8859-15

```

Quindi:

```
gentoo-linux luca # locale-gen

 * Generating 3 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/3) Generating en_GB.ISO-8859-1 ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *  (2/3) Generating en_GB.UTF-8 ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *  (3/3) Generating it_IT/ISO-8859-1 ...

character map file `it_IT@euro/ISO-8859-15' not found: No such file or directory

cannot open locale definition file `it_IT/ISO-8859-1': Not a directory                                                                                [ !! ]

 * Perhaps you meant to use a space instead of a / in your config file ?

 * Generation complete

```

Quindi ho sostituito la / con i punti e quindi:

```
gentoo-linux luca # locale-gen

 * Generating 3 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/3) Generating en_GB.ISO-8859-1 ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *  (2/3) Generating en_GB.UTF-8 ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *  (3/3) Generating it_IT.ISO-8859-1 ...

character map file `it_IT@euro.ISO-8859-15' not found: No such file or directory

/usr/share/i18n/locales/it_IT:24: LC_IDENTIFICATION: unknown character in field `address'                                                             [ !! ]

 * Generation complete

```

Ho provato anche con localedef giusto per seguire quel che mi dicevi

```
gentoo-linux luca # localedef

Try `localedef --help' or `localedef --usage' for more information.
```

----------

## djinnZ

it_IT@euro/ISO-8859-15 non è utf8, devi aggiungere it_IT.utf8@euro, ti consiglio di togliere il GB e sostituirlo con l'US.

 *Documentazione wrote:*   

> localedef -c -i en_US -f ISO-8859-15 en_US.ISO-8859-15

  a questo mi riferivo

Il mio locale.gen 

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

it_IT ISO-8859-1

it_IT.UTF-8 UTF-8

it_IT@euro ISO-8859-15
```

 con LINGUAS="it en" in make.conf, lancia locale.gen, controlla che nel kernel i supporti per 437 850 ansi 8859-1 8859-11 e utf8 siano builtin e dovrebbe funzionare.

----------

## lsegalla

Ho fatto tutto, ho passato il locale.gen come il tuo, ho lanciato localedef e ho modificato anche il make.conf e quindi lanciato locale-gen

Tutto ancora non funziona, sono entrato dentro al kernel (Kernel 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 for x86...) e precisamente sono andato in: 

FILE SYSTEMS -> NATIVE LANGUAGE SUPPORT (è sempre un problema per me trovare le voci nel kernel)

850 l'ho attivato ora

437, 8859-1 erano già builtin

8859-11 non esiste proprio nella lista

Ora ho lanciato la compila ma non so se la cosa andrà a buon fine a sto punto... qualche altra cosa da provare?

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  ... 8859-15 ...  :Confused:  ma non si può sbagliare a scrivere? Ovviamente devono concordare make.conf e locale.gen en o en_US corrispondono a US en_GB in make conf vuole en_GB in locale.gen.

A questo punto dovrebbe sparire l'errore per file non trovato.

----------

## lsegalla

THEOSAURUS MODE ON

```
ma non si può sbagliare a scrivere?
```

si, infatti:  *Quote:*   

> con LINGUAS="it en" in make.conf, lancia locale.gen

  e io  *Quote:*   

> e quindi lanciato locale-gen 

 

THEOSAURUS MODE OFF  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Il kernel è ricompilato e ho riavviato.

Il mio locale.gen coincide col tuo.

In /etc/make.conf ho indicato LINGUAS="it us"

Ho verificato che sto usando quello giusto appena ricompilato con uname -r

Ancora non funziona, il sintomo in K3B è sempre il medesimo.

1. Forse devo ancora usare localedef che non mi sembra di averlo fatto in questi ultimi passaggi ?

2. Forse è da riconfigurare qualcosa anche in K3B ?

----------

## djinnZ

locale-gen non fa altro che lanciare in sequenza localedef per i set definiti in locale.gen quindi sei a posto.

L'errore 

```
locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory 
```

dovrebbe essere sparito ormai e locale dovrebbe essere impostato su it_IT.UTF-8 e UNICODE=yes in rc.conf.

nella guida che hai linkato trovo una incoerenza: in locale.gen it_IT@euro ma nell'output di locale it_IT.UTF-8@euro. (scen se ci sei batti un colpo...)

----------

## lsegalla

Ho mandato una mail a SCEN intanto...

Detto questo rc.conf non mi sembra del tutto a posto

```

UNICODE="yes"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

```

C'è solo questo....

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> nella guida che hai linkato trovo una incoerenza: in locale.gen it_IT@euro ma nell'output di locale it_IT.UTF-8@euro. (scen se ci sei batti un colpo...)

 

Cazzarola, c'è sì un errore nel Codice 3.10!

E difatti genera l'errore che ha riscontrato lsegalla!

Grazie della segnalazione, correggo immantinente   :Cool: 

----------

## lsegalla

Scusate ma mi sono un po' perso... alla fine avete una soluzione per me ?    :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

Usi app-cdr/cdrtools o app-cdr/cdrkit?

----------

## lsegalla

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Usi app-cdr/cdrtools o app-cdr/cdrkit?

 

```

luca@gentoo-linux ~ $ eix cdrtools

* app-cdr/cdrtools

     Available versions:  2.01.01_alpha34 ~2.01.01_alpha41 ~2.01.01_alpha42 ~2.01.01_alpha50-r3 2.01.01_alpha51 ~2.01.01_alpha52 ~2.01.01_alpha53 {unicode}

     Homepage:            http://cdrecord.berlios.de/

     Description:         A set of tools for CD/DVD reading and recording, including cdrecord

luca@gentoo-linux ~ $ eix cdrkit

[I] app-cdr/cdrkit

     Available versions:  1.1.6 1.1.8 ~1.1.9 {hfs kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux unicode}

     Installed versions:  1.1.8(14:47:59 10/27/08)(kernel_linux unicode -hfs -kernel_FreeBSD)

     Homepage:            http://cdrkit.org/

     Description:         A set of tools for CD/DVD reading and recording, including cdrecord

```

(ma io nemmeno sapevo di averlo cdrkit)

----------

## Scen

Dacci qualche info: cosa ti riporta

```

locale

```

?

Ti succede cercando di masterizzare qualsiasi file? Quando ti viene restituito quell'errore che descrivi nel primo messaggio?

X scrupolo, riportaci anche l'output di

```

env

```

lanciato da konsole (immagino tu stia utilizzando KDE   :Razz:  )

Stai usando KDE 3.5.x o 4.x ?

----------

## lsegalla

Pronti ecco le info in piu'...    :Smile: 

1. utilizzo kde 3.5, non mi son mai azzardato a sfiorare il 4 per ora

2. l'errore esce appena entro in k3b, non serve che io inizi qualche progetto, è sufficiente aprire il K3B e mi esce subito quell'errore insieme al K3B

3. l'errore di locale mi era sparito, ora lo rivedo, non ci capisco piu' na mazza

```

gentoo-linux luca # locale

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=it_IT.utf8@euro

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_TIME="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_NAME="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_ALL=

```

4. ENV

```

gentoo-linux luca # env

MANPATH=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/kde/3.5/share/man:/usr/qt/3/doc/man:/opt/opera/share/man

KDE_MULTIHEAD=false

DM_CONTROL=/var/run/xdmctl

SHELL=/bin/bash

KDEWM=/usr/bin/fusion-icon

TERM=xterm

XDM_MANAGED=/var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:0,maysd,mayfn,sched,rsvd,method=classic

GTK2_RC_FILES=/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/luca/.gtkrc-2.0:/home/luca/.kde3.5/share/config/gtkrc-2.0

GS_LIB=/home/luca/.fonts

GTK_RC_FILES=/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/luca/.gtkrc:/home/luca/.kde3.5/share/config/gtkrc

WINDOWID=39845893

QTDIR=/usr/qt/3

KDE_FULL_SESSION=true

ANT_HOME=/usr/share/ant-core

USER=root

PRELINK_PATH_MASK=/usr/lib/klibc

LS_COLORS=no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:

GDK_USE_XFT=1

GUILE_LOAD_PATH=/usr/share/guile/1.8

KDEDIR=/usr/kde/3.5

XERCESC_NLS_HOME=/usr/share/xerces-c/msg

SESSION_MANAGER=local/gentoo-linux:/tmp/.ICE-unix/13486

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK=/etc/env.d/java/ /etc/udev/rules.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash

PAGER=/usr/bin/less

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/usr/kde/3.5/etc/xdg

KONSOLE_DCOP=DCOPRef(konsole-16094,konsole)

PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

DESKTOP_SESSION=kde-3.5

LC_COLLATE=C

PWD=/home/luca

KONSOLE_DCOP_SESSION=DCOPRef(konsole-16094,session-1)

JAVA_HOME=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm

EDITOR=/bin/nano

JAVAC=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac

KDE_SESSION_UID=1000

LANG=it_IT.utf8@euro

KDEDIRS=/usr:/usr/local:/usr/kde/3.5

QMAKESPEC=linux-g++

HOME=/root

SHLVL=3

ICAROOT=/opt/ICAClient

JDK_HOME=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm

XCURSOR_THEME=none

SCHEME_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/share/slib/

LOGNAME=root

LESS=-R -M --shift 5

CVS_RSH=ssh

GCC_SPECS=

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-9uvz6Huhls,guid=b4d8281a40b0f6d38789c6f3497826fd

ROOTPATH=/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/opt/ICAClient:/opt/stuffit/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin

CLASSPATH=.

XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/share:/usr/kde/3.5/share:/usr/local/share

LESSOPEN=|lesspipe.sh %s

PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/qt/3/lib/pkgconfig

INFOPATH=/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info

DISPLAY=:0.0

LADSPA_PATH=/usr/lib/ladspa

OPENGL_PROFILE=xorg-x11

USB_DEVFS_PATH=/dev/bus/usb

SANE_CONFIG_DIR=/etc/sane.d

LDPATH=/usr/kde/3.5/lib:

CONFIG_PROTECT=/usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config

XAUTHORITY=/root/.xauthPskGwv

COLORTERM=

_=/bin/env

```

----------

## djinnZ

it_IT -> 8859-1

it_IT@euro -> 8859-15 (ovvero 8859-1 con il simbolo dell'euro)

it_IT.UTF-8 -> utf8 (che a sua volta comprende il simbolo dell'euro e tutte le 8859 per quel che so)

it_IT.UTF-8@euro è un controsenso. In ogni caso localedef --list-archive cosa riporta?

Seconda cosa: devi configurare /etc/locale.nopurge nello stesso modo o rischi che ad ogni invocazione di localepurge ti spazzi via le localizzazioni giuste (di default risparmia solo en e de mi pare) e poi i programmi si incazzano.

Il mio localedef --list-archive

```
en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

it_IT

it_IT.iso88591

it_IT.iso885915@euro

it_IT.utf8

it_IT@euro

italian
```

ed il mio locale.nopurge

```
en

en_US

en_US.UTF-8

it

it_IT

it_IT.UTF-8

it_IT@euro
```

ed il mio 02locale

```
LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"
```

Ma l'errore di k3b lo vedi nei log di X o avviandolo dalla stessa konsole che hai usato per lanciare il comando locale?

@scen: mi pare che la guida usi le opzioni di localizzazione per le tabelle 8859-1 e 15 anche per uf8 mentre sono due cose diverse e l'errore è nel codice 3.1 non nel 3.10. Per esempio 

```
LANG="it_IT@euro" se si usa la mappatura "tradizionale" LANG="it_IT.UTF-8" se si usa la mappatura utf-8
```

 sarebbe più corretto. Ovviamente la versione en corrisponde quindi non è un refuso di traduzione.

Lo dico perchè uso queste impotazioni senza problemi. (o mi sono perso qualcosa?)

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> i@scen: mi pare che la guida usi le opzioni di localizzazione per le tabelle 8859-1 e 15 anche per uf8 mentre sono due cose diverse e l'errore è nel codice 3.1 non nel 3.10. Per esempio 
> 
> ```
> LANG="it_IT@euro" se si usa la mappatura "tradizionale" LANG="it_IT.UTF-8" se si usa la mappatura utf-8
> ```
> ...

 

No no, è che la guida originale fa gli esempi di localizzazione in tedesco, ma a me pareva poco utile tradurre pari pari, e ho deciso di mettere gli esempi per la localizzazione in italiano.

Vedo di sistemare i vari esempi di codice, rendendoli coerenti.

----------

## stardast

Ciao! Anch'io sono alle prese con lo stesso problema, con una complicazione in più:

 *Quote:*   

> dast paolo # cat /etc/locale.gen
> 
> en_US ISO-8859-1
> 
> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> dast paolo # cat /etc/env.d/02locale
> 
> LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"
> 
> LANG="it_IT_UTF-8"
> ...

 

o anche: 

 *Quote:*   

> dast paolo # cat /etc/env.d/02locale
> 
> LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"
> 
> LANG="it_IT.utf8@euro"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dast paolo # locale
> 
> LANG=it_IT_UTF-8
> ...

 

con queste impostazioni K3B non da messaggi di errore, ma nella shell e con dolphin (uso kde4.2 e ext4) non vedo più le lettere accentate (sostituite da simboletti), se invece setto:

 *Quote:*   

> dast paolo # cat /etc/env.d/02locale
> 
> LANG="it_IT.utf8@euro"
> 
> LC_COLLATE="C"

 

 *Quote:*   

> dast paolo # locale
> 
> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
> 
> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
> ...

 

i file con caratteri accentati vengono visualizzati correttamente ma K3B mi da lo stesso messaggio di lsegalla.

Se imposto LC_CTYPE e LC_MESSAGES (=it_IT.utf8) posso far sparire i primi due 

 *Quote:*   

> locale: Cannot set LC_* to default locale: No such file or directory

 

mentre LC_ALL non ho proprio capito come impostarlo, la guida dice che è sconsigliato usarlo però se non lo imposto locale mi restituisce quella segnalazione...

Un altro problema che ho con questa configurazione è che se provo ad aprire un file accentato con VLC (un mp3) o Gwenview (un jpg) non lo apre, con RealPlayer11 o gimp si (gimp anche se lo apre dice:

 *Quote:*   

> Execution error for procedure 'gimp-image-set-filename': Invalid byte sequence in conversion input

 

)

Idee o suggerimenti?

Grazie mille!

Paolo

PS make.conf contiente LINGUAS="it us", locale.nopurge è lo stesso di djinnZ e rc.conf contiene UNICODE=yes

Edit: ah, dimenticavo... se lancio ufed ottengo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dast paolo # ufed
> 
> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
> ...

 Last edited by stardast on Fri Feb 20, 2009 9:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bandreabis

Solo io vedo tutto sfasato?

Non ci sono problemi con i quote?

----------

## devilheart

anche io vedo sfasato. credo sia colpa della riga LS_COLORS in questo post

----------

## bandreabis

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> anche io vedo sfasato. credo sia colpa della riga LS_COLORS in questo post

 

Ero sul windows della mia ragazza. Qui su gentoo/firefox si vede bene.

----------

## devilheart

qui su gentoo/konqueror no. credo che konqueror non inserisca ritorni a capo impliciti nei tag code

----------

## stardast

Ho quasi risolto i miei problemi di localizzazione con queste configurazioni:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/locale.gen  
> 
> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/env.d/02locale
> 
> LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> paolo@dast ~ $ locale
> 
> LANG=it_IT.UTF-8
> 
> LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"
> ...

 

K3B non da errori e dolphin e altre applicazioni kde visualizzano correttamente le lettere accentate

Il problema è diventato un altro, se scrivo caratteri accentati nelle applicazioni kde ottengo: Ã  Ãš Ã¬ Ã² Ã¹ 

su firefox e nella shell fuori da X invece tutto ok...

----------

## Scen

Ragà, per favore, stiamo andando MOSTRUOSAMENTE off-topic!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Qua il problema è di K3b, non delle localizzazioni! Cercate discussioni a riguardo o apritene una nuova, se necessario  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lsegalla

Rieccomi qui, giungo qui perchè la macchina che aveva questo problema non l'ho piu' usata ma ho ricevuto un portatile e ho configurato quello. Ero convinto di dover riaffrontare il problema da capo perchè mi si era ripresentato questo problema, poi sistemando la faccenda della localizzazione ho seguito questa guida ed è andato tutto a posto, anche se comunque mi sono fermato alla parte di compilazione del kernel perchè non mi trovo con una cosa. 

Comunque seguendo questa guida ho risolto: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/utf-8.xml

...era giusto per chiudere questo thread e confermare che bastava seguire quella guida, magari scupolosamente visto che in un passaggio c'è scritto di fare alcune operazioni solo in alcune condizioni

ps - io le guide qui le trovo molto piu' facilmente http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/list.xml  (invece dell'altro link dove sono raggruppate, non gli fregherà a nessuno ma io lo scrivo)

ciao e grazieeeeee

----------

